

Idea for startup: convert css3 to images for old browsers - andrewtbham

a friend of mine is a designer and he had an idea to take css 3 pages and generate images for the parts that won't render correctly in old browser, most notably. ie.   so for example you have a page that has css3 for a rounded corners image... this processor would replace that code with an image that matches what was specified in the css.  there are several example of features like this... rounded corners, gradients, fonts... i think it would save designers a lot of time.  obviously over time it would become irrelevant.  what are your thoughts?  is this viable technically?  how would you set out to do it?  do you think designers would pay for it?
======
thibaut_barrere
I have this planned actually. It's viable technically, and probably
interesting, depending on how you execute the idea :)

As I programmer, it offers me the possibility to keep working from my coding
environment instead of switching to Photoshop etc; that's a selling point.

